# Anyone Replaced the tweeters?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Define "super tweeters." 

I have Morel MDT-44 tweeters installed in my pillars in the stock location. I had to modify the pillar a bit. I cut out the "pod" with a razor very carefully, cut out a hole in the center for the tweeter dome, wrapped the pod in acoustic tape, and glued it back on using a hot glue gun. This was done so the tweeter's dome would fit. I also had to cut down part of the tweeter's rear chamber so that it would fit.


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Define "super tweeters."


I replaced mine with a set of Focal 6.5" components. Cartoys did the install so idk if they had to modify anything, but it looks completely stock, and sounds great.


----------

